# Dog Walking/Pet sitting



## Canadianinspain (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there, I am completely new to this site and have just moved to Spain from Canada with my British husband who is working here. I ran a small dog walking business in Canada and was also the manager of an animal welfare charity in Scotland for 4 years. 

I am well aware of the unemplyment problem here and Spain and know that I am at a disadvantage as I do not speak Spanish (although am enrolling in classes) but I would love to find work in the 'animal' feild.

I am wondering what peoples opinions are on the need for animal care/dog walking etc. I would assume people who have retired to Spain and have pets travel to and from the UK or home country, do you think there is a need for dog walking while people are at work etc?

I have been in touch with every kennel in the area and no one seems to need help at the moment.

Any advice anyone might have for an animal lover living in spain would be great!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Canadianinspain said:


> Hi there, I am completely new to this site and have just moved to Spain from Canada with my British husband who is working here. I ran a small dog walking business in Canada and was also the manager of an animal welfare charity in Scotland for 4 years.
> 
> I am well aware of the unemplyment problem here and Spain and know that I am at a disadvantage as I do not speak Spanish (although am enrolling in classes) but I would love to find work in the 'animal' feild.
> 
> ...


I dont know if you're prepared to work for a charity who are always looking for help and assistance with their dogs ?? ADENA animal shelter, is down near Estapona and one of our "regulars" (MRYPG9) on here is heavily involved. I dont think theres much else in the way of paid work in that field - I know that kids in our area have been known to walk dogs for their owners for the price of an icecream (my daughter has been known to lol)???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Canadianinspain said:


> Hi there, I am completely new to this site and have just moved to Spain from Canada with my British husband who is working here. I ran a small dog walking business in Canada and was also the manager of an animal welfare charity in Scotland for 4 years.
> 
> I am well aware of the unemplyment problem here and Spain and know that I am at a disadvantage as I do not speak Spanish (although am enrolling in classes) but I would love to find work in the 'animal' feild.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

around here people tend to walk their own dogs, although I know a couple of teens who do dog walking for pocket money - although even they have had their hours cut!!

are you specifically looking for paid work?

if not, most of the animal rescue centres are crying out for volunteers!


----------



## Canadianinspain (Apr 24, 2011)

jojo said:


> I dont know if you're prepared to work for a charity who are always looking for help and assistance with their dogs ?? ADENA animal shelter, is down near Estapona and opne of our "regulars" (MRYPG9) on here is heavily involved. I dont think theres much else in the way of paid work in that field - I know that kids in our area have been known to walk dogs for their owners for the price of an icecream (my daughter has been known to lol)???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I have emailed various charities and would be happy to volunteer some time to a local animal charity. I am in LaCala so would like to find one close to here. I do however need PAID work at some point but do realise that I might not be able to find something in my feild so doing houeskeeping or bar work would be wonderful if I could find it!! (then do animal stuff on the side). I did just see a webstie for a company that does house sitting/pet sitting for people while they are away and have emailed them.

I also have no problem walking the neighbourhood dogs for the price of icecream hahah. I was thinking of putting some posters around the area, at the supermarket etc and see if I get any calls that way.

Thanks for the advice and I will be in touch with the people at ADENA.


----------



## Canadianinspain (Apr 24, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome
> 
> around here people tend to walk their own dogs, although I know a couple of teens who do dog walking for pocket money - although even they have had their hours cut!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I am going to get in touch with some of the charities around the area on Monday as I would be happy to give my time and also would help me meet more people around here.

I would be happy for even some pocket money at the moment!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Canadianinspain said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am going to get in touch with some of the charities around the area on Monday as I would be happy to give my time and also would help me meet more people around here.
> 
> I would be happy for even some pocket money at the moment!!!


don't forget tomorrow is a fiesta day, so the phones might not be answered


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

"I have been in touch with every kennel in the area and no one seems to need help at the moment."

Says it all really, if there was a market for this sort of thing I am sure that the many many unemployed would have jumped in and done it that's not to say there isn't a market and you may be lucky.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

shame you are not closer to us a bit (Almogia) as we will be looking for some casual help soon - we are a kennels and dog training centre


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Depending where you are, there might be British people who want their pets cared for while they go back to the UK, if they can't afford or don't like putting them in boarding kennels. I have a friend who does this, she either takes the animals into her own home or actually stays in the owners' houses with the pets, and she does quite well out of it. 

But it took her a long time to build up the contacts, and obviously it's all word of mouth. Nobody would let a stranger do that.

So maybe start off with voluntary work at a charity and get to know as many wealthy pet owners as you can in the meantime!


----------



## Canadianinspain (Apr 24, 2011)

donz said:


> shame you are not closer to us a bit (Almogia) as we will be looking for some casual help soon - we are a kennels and dog training centre


How far north of Malaga are you?My husband is actually commuting into Malaga for work and it just takes him about 20-30 minutes depending on the traffic. How far is the drive from Malaga because we only have 2 more months on our flat and will be looking for our next apartment to be closer to his work. I would have no problem commuting until that time. I come from Canada where people often commute 1-2 hours each way for work!)

Could you give me any further information? What you are looking for (training? kennel cleaning? excersising? A bit of everything?) I would like to talk a little more about it if you are willing.


----------



## Canadianinspain (Apr 24, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Depending where you are, there might be British people who want their pets cared for while they go back to the UK, if they can't afford or don't like putting them in boarding kennels. I have a friend who does this, she either takes the animals into her own home or actually stays in the owners' houses with the pets, and she does quite well out of it.
> 
> But it took her a long time to build up the contacts, and obviously it's all word of mouth. Nobody would let a stranger do that.
> 
> So maybe start off with voluntary work at a charity and get to know as many wealthy pet owners as you can in the meantime!


Once again thanks a lot for the advice. If I can maybe get my name out there and meet other people in the 'animal world' through volunteer work etc I might meet people through that.

When I ran my pet sitting business in Canada it was a fairly small scale as I was still completing university at the time but a lot of myclients came through people I met at a local animal charity..and of course world of mouth after that.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, send me a mssg at SNIP with your cv if you have one, or relevant info/experience otherwise & your own details.

We are 30mins from the airport, 20mins from Puerto De La Torre (which is just next to Malaga) inland - between Malaga & Antequera

We will be looking for an all rounder - I will give you more detail via email if you get in touch

Have a look at our website In The Doghouse DTC but email me on the above

Cheersears


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Jo thanks for the heads up - forgot about the naughty spammers out there!

Canadianinspain, drop me a private mssg here and we'll go from there


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pet sitting might be a good idea. There´s a lot of people not within easy distance of a reliable kennel/cattery. (for us it´s a 200km round trip in the opposite direction from the airport)


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

I was thinking about doing the same thing but for horses... But not sure if there is a Market for it in Spain...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

TheHendersons said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing but for horses... But not sure if there is a Market for it in Spain...


is it any drier in "furryboots" city today?:confused2: .... I doubt there would be market in the equine business. Around here there are plenty of stables.


----------



## Alanhaley (May 3, 2011)

*Call me!*

I may have a job for you!


ASAP please!
Alan




Canadianinspain said:


> Hi there, I am completely new to this site and have just moved to Spain from Canada with my British husband who is working here. I ran a small dog walking business in Canada and was also the manager of an animal welfare charity in Scotland for 4 years.
> 
> I am well aware of the unemplyment problem here and Spain and know that I am at a disadvantage as I do not speak Spanish (although am enrolling in classes) but I would love to find work in the 'animal' feild.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadianinspain (Apr 24, 2011)

Alanhaley said:


> I may have a job for you!
> 
> 
> ASAP please!
> Alan


Hi there

What type of work? Can you please send me a private message I have no number for you etc.

Sarah


----------



## karen evans (May 31, 2011)

*Dog Sitting*

Hi there, could you please tell me roughly where you are and if you have a dog of your own, am in a bit of a bind as am going to England soon and might need your services.

Many thanks.


----------



## romeoxxx (May 29, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Depending where you are, there might be British people who want their pets cared for while they go back to the UK, if they can't afford or don't like putting them in boarding kennels. I have a friend who does this, she either takes the animals into her own home or actually stays in the owners' houses with the pets, and she does quite well out of it.
> 
> But it took her a long time to build up the contacts, and obviously it's all word of mouth. Nobody would let a stranger do that.
> 
> So maybe start off with voluntary work at a charity and get to know as many wealthy pet owners as you can in the meantime!


Hi

Does your friend still do pet sitting please


----------



## spookyblue2 (Oct 25, 2015)

*dog walking pet sitting*

This is a bit of a long shot but am in desperate need of a pet sitter for 2 small dogs in December


----------

